# Foiled Chicken and Rice



## Ol-blue (Mar 31, 2009)

My son says he could eat a whole plate of this rice. You can also bake this in your oven at about 350 degrees. 
Enjoy! Debbie

FOILED CHICKEN AND RICE 







4 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
GARLIC SALT; To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
PARSLEY FLAKES; Dried, To Taste.
PAPRIKA; Optional, To Taste.
1 can(s) (10 3/4 ounce) CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
1 cup(s) MINUTE RICE
PARMESAN CHEESE; Grated.
1/2 teaspoon(s) SAGE
PAM COOKING SPRAY
4 sheets ALUMINUM FOIL; Heavy Duty.
_____

Spray each sheet of foil well with Pam.
Place a chicken breast on each piece of foil.
Sprinkle chicken with pepper and garlic salt, about 1/8 teaspoon of garlic salt per breast.
In a small bowl combine the soup, sage, parsley and rice.
Spoon rice mixture over each chicken breast.
Sprinkle about 2 tablespoons cheese over each breast.
Sprinkle paprika over top if desired.
Fold foil into pouches and seal edges.
Cook on BBQ grill for about 35 minutes or until chicken is done.
Do not flip pouches over while cooking.

Serves 4.
_____


----------



## bullseye (Mar 31, 2009)

My Gran used to make something very similar in a casserole dish in the oven.  I loved it as a kid, but have never made it myself.


----------



## Pauline46 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow that is so easy, great recipe for camping!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jun 13, 2009)

What temp would you say it should be if we're using an oven to cook this? 350? Do you think still for 35 min?


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 13, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> What temp would you say it should be if we're using an oven to cook this? 350? Do you think still for 35 min?


 
I would say 350 and the same amount of time.


----------

